# formula in Excel



## Queenofexcel (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello,


Suppose you have a table of data with columns A, B, and C, and you want to find the maximum value in column C for each unique value in column A. How would you do this using a formula in Excel?

TY


----------



## Kerryx (Dec 28, 2022)

Book1ABCD1a12b2a93a3b84b4c85c5d96a57b68c79c810d911b812a9Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaC2:C5C2=UNIQUE(A1:A12)D2:D5D2=MAXIFS(B1:B12,A1:A12,UNIQUE(A1:A12))Dynamic array formulas.


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 28, 2022)

Column AColumn BColumn CColumn DColumn Eqwe7=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$4, MATCH(0, INDEX(COUNTIF($D$1:D1, $A$2:$A$4), 0, 0), 0)), "")=MAXIFS($C$2:$C$4,$A$2:$A$4,D2)asd8zxc9qwe6


----------

